# Evapo-Rust vs. RustAid



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review, have to get some of this.


----------



## woodzy (Jan 24, 2011)

I've used Evaporust alot. Many of my dods old tools including machines were covered in rust i was surprised how fast and effective it was. Ikeep a bottle around at all times.

Thanks for the review. I may have used another product in a pinch.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Where do you buy it at?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Have you tried electrolysis? If you have a lot, its cheaper and works very well. I use evapo-rust as well and I really like it, so it depends on my mood and quantity of rust pieces.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

I buy it at the best website in the world: mcmaster.com

They list it as "Environmentally Friendly Rust Remover" ... item number 7645T44 for the Gallon size.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I used Naval Jelly on my drill press column and regretted it. Since then I have switched to EvapORust… It works exactly as expected… I recently used it to clean up a rust problem on the washing machine… Saves some big bucks versus buying a new washer for sure!


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

I used it while restoring an smoothing plane. Worked great, and the plane now gets a lot of use!


----------



## RTim (Jan 11, 2011)

I love Evapo-Rust! I get mine at the local auto parts store (Auto Zone). They carry it in quarts and gallons. I need to find an old battery charger to try the electrolosys trick. It looks interesting.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

The electrolysis method will remove metal from your project, it seems to me. I electrolyzed a cast iron table saw into submission in my fiberglass spa tub in the master bathroom. Good thing my wife doesn't know about my secret life in the wood world. It made an incredible mess and I had to scrub the bejeebers out of that tub before she got home from work, but it came out really nice (as did the table saw- didn't even crack the tub- I think). I have a car fender to clean some light rust off of. I think I will buy the Evapo-Rust to do that. Now all I have to do is find time to take the fender off the car. I'll be working weekends through T-Day, though, so I guess it'll be the end of the year before I get to it.


----------



## harley04 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have found Evapo-Rust at Harbor Freight. Stuff works like a champ!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

David , sorry about your flooding !
Tractor Supply sells it for $19.99 / gallon…$10 cheaper than Harbor Freight !
I recently soaked a couple of hand planes in it , and they came out great with one exception….I didn't have them completely submerged as the directions state , and now I know why that is. I now have permanent lines etched on them where the "water line" was. Tried resoaking them to no avail …I can actually catch my thumbnail in the grooves left behind : (
Other than that , I would still give this product 5 stars : )
I also have to give it a thumbs up on its lack of chemical smells and being able to actually get it on your skin.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Dusty56 is correct. HF sell it on sale for $20 once in a blue moon but Tractor Supply regular price is $20. That is where we buy it now. Great stuff and non-toxic.

Good luck.


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I bought a quart at harbor freight to try out on some old hand planes and it works amazing! Definitely will pick up a gallon next time I need it.


----------



## WoodHoarder (Feb 26, 2012)

I love this stuff. I used to sell it. Was the only product I sold that I still go out of my way to reccommend.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review, very good info.


----------

